# asexual fish



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont remeber were i read it but it said p's can be male female or no sex like
ants or bees or something is this true or just bull


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dont think that has any truth to it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> I dont think that has any truth to it


 Agree...
 








Jim


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

BS


----------

